# Need a .22 for my son..



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

...okay, maybe not for a few years, but I was thinking about a few different ones. I really like Marlin's model 915Y and also their 981T. They are tough and very affordable from what I've seen. I don't know if I should buy a youth model size for him or if I should get a full size. Should I just wait until he's old enough to choose for himself or what?


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Nevermind.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's the one you want. He will love it.:smt1099
:smt023http://www.marlinfirearms.com/Firearms/22Rifle/Golden39A.aspx:smt023


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

How about a 10/22 target model? He'll likely keep it into his adult years. Hogue rubber stock, and carbon fiber barrel may go 4 lbs total.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree with Rod...

A good full-custom 10/22 would be good for him to start on...

.92" bull barrel, thumbhole stock, target trigger group, 50mm Leopold, suppressed...

I say, if yer gonna teach em... teach em right.
Jeff


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I was kinda thinking along the lines of a bolt action, but the Ruger 10/22's have caught my eye too. A lever action would be alright, but I want something he can take out into the woods and not worry about destroying a $600 rifle with all the add ons.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Nuke,
I am a proponent of single shots here. Either break action (what i got my son, then for my daughter as he grows into a full size) or bolt. The repeaters are nice, and he can shoot mine, although they are a bit heavy and long for him right now, but, the youth fits him well, allows him to take time to aim and to squeeze the trigger right, and makes him think in terms of only one shot. 
I got a Rossi .22/.410 combo with interchangable barel. The NEF that I wanted with a .243 also was very difficult to find, Until i got the Rossi.
But that is just me $.02


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I started with ones of these and still shoot it. I am thinking of selling it and getting a nice target 10/22 though. The stock on it is a little small for me now.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

My only suggestion would be to pick a rifle in a youth model that has an adult model that is almost identical (except for size, of course). This way, if he hits a growth spurt, all you have to do is buy an adult stock and change them out. 

If not, I don't know what his body size is, but if he's small, you may want to check out Keystone's Cricket models. They have a rifle/scope combo under $200. It's single shot, however. Which may also be good for a learner.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd get one of these if you want to start him early. It'll fit him better than most others.

http://www.roguerifle.com/Rifles.htm


----------

